# Beginners 50g



## davidjchj17 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Davidjchj17 50g*

Well, i have been registered in the forum for a while, but i have not participate actively because as you can read, my english isn't very good, but here i am and this is my aquarium, i've been in aquarism 4 years, and the aquarium has suffered several changes until now, it needs some trimming..

Plants

Valisneria americana
Valisneria americana "spiral"
Echinodous Martii 
Echinodorus Rubin
Echinodorus Quadicostatus or Bolivians im not sure
Myriophilum hapuroides
Java Fern
Anubia
Criptocorines (dont know the species)
Higrophila Polysperma
Alternantera Rosae
Nypaceae
Ludwigia Repens

Lighting

2x40w GE Chroma 50
2x32w Phillips tld 841
2x15w Sylvania luxline 860

Fertilizing: k2so4 2 teaspoons every week, Co2

Substate: mix natural clay and river substate, white silica sand

Fish:
2 melanotaenias splendida inornata
3 melanotaenias praecox
1 melanotaenia lacustis
2 glossolepis doryti
3 glossolephis insisus
1 melanotaenia trifasciata

8 neon tetras
4 glowlite tetras
1 apistogramma sp
2 Ramiezzis
2 kribs
2 Angels
2 ansistrus sp
2 SAEs
3 Giant Ottocinclus
10 otocinclus affinis

water changes 30% weekly

think thats all...(i know its overpoblated)























































greetings from Costa Rica


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I can assure you this is not a beginners tank. Nice tank.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

If this is how your tanks look as a beginner, I can't wait to see them in a few years! A beautiful tank, great scaping.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

Why can't I be that good of a beginner? Hahahaa.... Nice tank!


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

yeah, I agree with others, doesn't *typically* look like a beginners tank 

congrats on a job well done!

btw, what is a giant otocinclus?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

You should not worry about your English or your tank. Your English is better than many native speakers () and your tank looks healthy and lush - though it is definitely overpopulated.


----------



## davidjchj17 (Oct 3, 2004)

thanks everyone, i put beginner because i have been in aquascaping just 1 year, before that i had no idea of anything relative to aquascapes , i just have plants that grow well, but now im learning more with this forum, and now i trim and use some ideas of the aquariums i see here, that are incredible, i have planed to get rid of the angels, and maybe the cardinal tetra, glowlite tetra and the rams, 

giant otocinclus are Hypoptopoma inexspectatum


greetings and thanks for the comments


----------



## fishy_fishy (Dec 20, 2005)

Amazing~~~ If you are a beginner... then I'm totally an idiot lol~~~


----------



## mia55gallon (Mar 1, 2006)

*nice*

Awsome...
Images like these are what drives me to soak up all i can on this site.... Keep it up and keep us updated...
thanks for sharing


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

that's a super nice tank, i'm a beginner and my tank eats dust from that tank. man i should really up my game, since beginner's tanks are like this nowadays there's no hope for me! hahah. your pics are like the "beginner" tank displayed in my lfs, it's so nice that you wouldn't even think it's for amateurs like me... oh well, props.


----------



## davidjchj17 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Update*


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Really nice! I miss the sword a little bit though...was it getting out of control?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i like your wonderfully dense layout.. i do also miss the sword a bit.. give its an mysterious feel.. never the less.. this is a wonderful tank. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

The tank looks great, I'm not sure which layout I like more... I like them both!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

what's that plant in the last picture?


----------

